# Getting Banned



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I know that in most of our threads, we've had pleasure in being defensive, on the offense, cursing, having freedom of opinions, decisions and choices which riled up subjects and sometimes even ended up with threats within members. There were only 2 incidents which I remember 2 members being banned. But honestly, what does it take to get banned??

Not that Im interested or anything.. (probably until I make it to the Red Skull Club







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i think if you threaten X, threaten juda or any board mod.....if you bluntly keep attacking the other person....OR you pose a nude picture of your rugged ugly body.....its ok if the hot women on this board do it, but NO means NO to the men!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

umm..oh yeah ask blade...hahahahaha...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> umm..oh yeah ask blade...hahahahaha...


 who?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

to get banned simply do something that is not acceptable. I am sure anyone on this site that has the knowledge to stay here will know what is acceptable and waht is not


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

You would have to do something bad really bad.
MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > umm..oh yeah ask blade...hahahahaha...
> ...


 exactly.........the only broad member ever to get banned on pfury...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> There were only 2 incidents which I remember 2 members being banned.


 I know blade was banned for claiming pics as being his own and not giving proper credit to the original owner of the pictures. But whos the other member?!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > There were only 2 incidents which I remember 2 members being banned.
> ...


 The other guy was from PFish. Went by 3 letters followed by #s. He asked for advice, but made offensive comments about everyone elses response.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> But honestly, what does it take to get banned??


Just call me a motherf*cker, and off you go







:







:

Seriously, you really have to go overboard to get banned from here: lying, personally insulting someone, stealing pics, being utterly disrespectfull towards the staff (like ignoring multiple warnings about something), making racist remarks, etc. etc. (fill in the blanks....)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 "Big Tern"? - did he not get 2 warnings at once and leave?

I got banned from piranha in general before for "crap childish posts" - you can imagine how distraught I was


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If you have no honor you should be banned like that guy with the fake photos claiming they were his fish.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > But honestly, what does it take to get banned??
> ...


 juda, you're a fasherf**ker!!!!.....you have a big head that looks like a cabbage patch kid, and im gonna steal your profile picture and post it on a man-whore website......and you're white dutch so that makes you funky!......and another thing, i lied.....i'm not your son, but your long lost brother who just got diverted to the US and got a tan.......and you can't issue me anymore warnings
















......so do i have what it takes to get banned?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have banned one person and that is Blade....for copyright infringment. I think the best way to get banned here would be to break the law, trash other boards, or just be a complete and utter d|ckhead that is only here to stir up trouble and not join the community.

And no, BIG TERN was not banned.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

big terd


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Spikey, can you get banned for telling the truth?


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

thank you guys for letting me know not too mess with X,or judaz,i dont wanna get banned!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

red devils red said:


> thank you guys for letting me know not too mess with X,or judaz,i dont wanna get banned!


No Red, they're the ones we're after.. the ones we're trying to bann. Judas and Xenon.









Now Judo and Xerox are the ones you should not mess with!!!


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

guess im gonna stay neutral,dont wanna join the wrong gang yet







is there a civil war going on or what?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

red devils red said:


> thank you guys for letting me know not too mess with X,or judaz,i dont wanna get banned!


 no, you CAN mess with them....just don't make fun of their moms







or about juda's bicycle army


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

never talk about anybodys mom,esp. sadam hussien,opp's his mom didnt love him anyway,so i dont think he will mind if i talk about his momma!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

red devils red said:


> never talk about anybodys mom,esp. sadam hussien,opp's his mom didnt love him anyway,so i dont think he will mind if i talk about his momma!


 i hear crickets in the background and i think i see a haybail rolling across the empty stage


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

so what are you sayin? im singing to an empty audience? im gonna go join the goldfish-fury board! :sad:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

red devils red said:


> so what are you sayin? im singing to an empty audience? im gonna go join the goldfish-fury board! :sad:


 no the audience is there, its just full of crickets that laugh







...and why would you want to goto a goldfish forum? pfury has more context and more life to it


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

so did you vote for that MARINE on american idol?just wondering


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You can mess with me. I have thick skin.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 I ain't gonna ban you: I know you'll leave in a few days. God will punish you for what you said eventually








And btw:: you're just saying that because you're jealous of me











> Spikey, can you get banned for telling the truth?


Thanks, Neo























And to the rest I have to say this: TRY ME


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> You can mess with me. I have thick skin.


 That's like your headboss saying why don't you tease me, till one day you make a bad joke and the boss fires ur ass. LOL we will see aye, I am not much for making fun of people, I am to slow witted at times to make fun of people unless I am really pissed at the person.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I ain't gonna ban you: I know you'll leave in a few days. God will punish you for what you said eventually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL







....i'm not jealous of you judazzz, i just wish you can be like me.....man in a uniform....not man in biker shorts


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

red devils red said:


> thank you guys for letting me know not too mess with X,or judaz,i dont wanna get banned!


 You are ment to mess with Judazzz as he is a little Dutch rent boy, who loves being paid by older men for intemate experiances









and as for Xenon...... well just PM Judazzz and offer money to find out his secerets :







:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> red devils red said:
> 
> 
> > thank you guys for letting me know not too mess with X,or judaz,i dont wanna get banned!
> ...


 I TOLD YOU DOZENS OF TIMES TO KEEP THAT QUIET


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> You are ment to mess with Judazzz as he is a little Dutch rent boy, who loves being paid by older men for intemate experiances


 so how much of a deal are you getting out of Juda, Innes?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

jonas i want your serveces again.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, I think my reputation just hit rock bottom :sad:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, I think my reputation just hit rock bottom :sad:


 you're like the britney spears of pfury, juda


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > You are ment to mess with Judazzz as he is a little Dutch rent boy, who loves being paid by older men for intemate experiances
> ...


 I got all this and more!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I think my reputation just hit rock bottom :sad:
> ...


 Ouch, that's a low blow


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 im sorry.....just for that low blow, i'll give you complimentary breast implants


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn kids


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Damn kids


 just makin my pops proud














......you taught me so much about post whoring and witty comical relief


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I *am* kinda good, ain't I


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I *am* kinda good, ain't I


 hehe, if you're good, then i must be the better than good


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I *am* kinda good, ain't I
> ...


 You're learning fast, my young apprentice


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> You're learning fast, my young apprentice


 hey look, its lord helmet


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL









Mmm, there must have gone something wrong: I'm sure I selected a Darth Vader smiley








Aah well, you get the picture...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wanna have a shwartz battle?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Okidoki, here you go:










Just let me untwist my schwartz first


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I banned someone today. :sad:

*nieveoner* for continued disrespect to the board by posting pointless topics with rascial undertones.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I banned someone today. :sad:
> 
> *nieveoner* for continued disrespect to the board by posting pointless topics with rascial undertones.


I can imagine it sucks to bann someone from your forum (it's a pretty drastic measure), but he _was_ a real pain in the ass, and I received a number of complaints about him already, so I guess you did the right thing :smile:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

all i seen was one of his posts, but he was very rude.
wes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I banned someone today. :sad:
> 
> *nieveoner* for continued disrespect to the board by posting pointless topics with rascial undertones.


Dont feel :sad: , obviously you had your reasons for banning him.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You wish Innes on your little remark "I got all this and more"









The quote thing wouldn't work for me!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Okidoki, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow.....for a man with a powerful shwartz, you look pretty small juda


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I banned someone today. :sad:
> 
> *nieveoner* for continued disrespect to the board by posting pointless topics with rascial undertones.


 I thought that t was blade back for a second round.
MAD


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

It is my track record and belief that eventually every site will ban me


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sick_twistedness said:


> It is my track record and belief that eventually every site will ban me


 so far, i think you fit in here at pfury just fine


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sick_twistedness said:


> It is my track record and belief that eventually every site will ban me


 I highly doubt it do to the our Admin's [Xenon]







to you in a previous thread...I think you got his approval...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> You wish Innes on your little remark "I got all this and more"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh???








do you mean this?



Innes said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


I was refering for my money - from Jonas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Okidoki, here you go:
> ...


 May be, but I have a big helmet......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...










........and have no clue of how to use it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes I do, but it's a little rusty around the edges.... No g/f at the moment


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yes I do, but it's a little rusty around the edges.... No g/f at the moment


 i say you talk to karen more often.....she's great with oreos :







:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I was refering to your little smiley guy. And I was trying to put the smiley guy and the quote thing in the box and it wouldn't work. What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pcrose- Which person?!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That was to Innes


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Uh, i think asking him to ban you might do it well.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Uh, i think asking him to ban you might do it well.


 Only if you ask friendly, though :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I was refering to your little smiley guy. And I was trying to put the smiley guy and the quote thing in the box and it wouldn't work. What the hell are you talking about?


 the pic is what Judazzz offers for 2.5 Euros


----------

